# 13" Black spokes Ready to go $408 Brand New!



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go! 

for $408 any takers? let me know.

here is a pic


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

how much shipped to 84115


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Jan 11 2010, 08:19 PM~16260268
> *how much shipped to 84115
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


HOW MUCH TO 07055


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 12 2010, 11:21 AM~16266784
> *HOW MUCH TO 07055
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

how much to 30265


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiders66_@Jan 13 2010, 03:06 PM~16279806
> *how much to 30265
> *


PM SENT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

This set is still up for grabs

give us a call or pm me 562-926-4444 

Knock offs can be changed to any that are listed on our website

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 07:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


 will they fit a 1962 chevy impala


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by salvador62_@Jan 15 2010, 03:02 PM~16303030
> *will they fit a 1962 chevy impala
> *



Yes Sir they will Fit!.


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


this aret.../... knob off..and adapters?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 16 2010, 07:28 PM~16312771
> *this  aret.../...  knob off..and adapters?
> *



Yes it comes with your pic of knock offs / adaptors!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 19 2010, 02:48 PM~16340801
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



I need one for a 5th wheel kit with a zenith style knock off shipped to 40272


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Jan 19 2010, 02:53 PM~16341684
> *I need one for a 5th wheel kit with a zenith style knock off shipped to 40272
> *



PM Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

how much shipped to 19018


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 15 2010, 04:42 PM~16303388
> *Yes Sir they will Fit!.
> *


 wat brand are the wheels?


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

uh OG wheels :twak:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

shipped to dallas 75211???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jan 20 2010, 06:59 PM~16357113
> *shipped to dallas 75211???
> *



Pm Sent


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 07:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


How much shipped to 87121? Also will you sell without knockoffs and adapters?


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## santos1 (Mar 12, 2009)

i want them black spokes if u still have them and how much would it run to get them sent to amarillo texas 79110?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

cna i get them shipped for 400 to 23464


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by santos1_@Jan 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16400083
> *i want them black spokes if u still have them and how much would it run to get them sent to amarillo texas 79110?
> *



pm sent.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

shipped to 79603 abilene tx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jan 25 2010, 11:55 AM~16405186
> *shipped to 79603 abilene tx
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## lil bones (Oct 8, 2009)

WILL YOU TAKE $380 CASH FOR THE RIMS I WILL PICK THEM UP IF SO...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil bones_@Jan 25 2010, 05:22 PM~16408806
> *WILL YOU TAKE $380 CASH FOR THE RIMS I WILL PICK THEM UP IF SO...
> *


pm SENT :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Where did you get those knock offs???? Do you guys carry em now????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Jan 28 2010, 10:45 AM~16440538
> *Where did you get those knock offs???? Do you guys carry em now????
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

How much shipped to 76522? and How much shipped w/tires?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 28 2010, 11:07 AM~16440782
> *How much shipped to 76522? and How much shipped w/tires?
> *



pm sent! :cheesy:


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

How much for a set of those knock offs all chrome sent to 80524???? And wat about a set candy green sent to same zip???

Can I get a price please...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 01:13 AM~16486148
> *How much for a set of those knock offs all chrome sent to 80524???? And wat about a set candy green sent to same zip???
> 
> Can I get a price please...
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

how much to ship to 93277


----------



## lowandslowlyfe (Aug 31, 2008)

take 375 if i pick them up this weekend?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Feb 10 2010, 07:39 PM~16577548
> *take 375 if i pick them up this weekend?
> *


sorry they are sold but i can make another set for you if you need them


----------



## lowandslowlyfe (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 11 2010, 08:53 PM~16586577
> *sorry they are sold but i can make another set for you if you need them
> *


yea lemme know :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

pm sent




> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Feb 11 2010, 05:45 PM~16587024
> *yea lemme know  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

How much to 76114 :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 13 2010, 10:10 AM~16601861
> *How much to 76114 :biggrin:
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

got another set


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 22 2010, 09:34 PM~16693680
> *got another set
> *


to 54452


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 22 2010, 11:04 PM~16695272
> *to 54452
> *


shit i need 14's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 22 2010, 09:05 PM~16695290
> *shit i need 14's
> *



We can do 14's same price let me know!


----------



## Ethan61 (Feb 24, 2010)

How much with tires, mounted and balanced. zipcode 93033


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Feb 23 2010, 10:17 PM~16708178
> *How much with tires, mounted and balanced. zipcode 93033
> *



what size?


----------



## Ethan61 (Feb 24, 2010)

sorry, 13x7 REV


----------



## Ethan61 (Feb 24, 2010)

also can I stop by and pick them up? or do you only ship?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 22 2010, 08:34 PM~16693680
> *got another set
> *


how much shipped to 79601 abilene texas?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Feb 23 2010, 10:52 PM~16708465
> *also can I stop by and pick them up? or do you only ship?
> *



we accept will call with apointments


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

was up homie nice wheel do you have more


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO (Jul 3, 2009)

how much for some 13x7 all black center hub,spokes,nipples just the dish n knok off chrome for local pick up need 5


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

How much 14's 2 14x7 reverse and 2 14x7 standard same knockoffs as pictured shipped to 95120


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Feb 25 2010, 08:51 PM~16728631
> *was up homie nice wheel do you have more
> *



YES SIR!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT-YOYO_@Feb 25 2010, 10:23 PM~16729953
> *how much for some 13x7 all black center hub,spokes,nipples just the dish n knok off chrome for local pick up need 5
> *



PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Feb 25 2010, 11:26 PM~16730535
> *How much 14's 2 14x7 reverse and 2 14x7 standard same knockoffs as pictured shipped to 95120
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

YES!! They DO COME WITH KNOCK OFFS AND ADAPTORS OF YOUR CHOICE!


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300 (Apr 26, 2009)

how much shipped to 70037


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleur-Di-Les 300_@Mar 5 2010, 06:39 AM~16803898
> *how much shipped to 70037
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Got Another Set


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 25 2010, 09:21 PM~17004518
> *Got Another Set
> *


Did u say u have anoher set blk spokes for the same price?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT-YOYO_@Mar 29 2010, 08:33 AM~17032591
> *Did u say u have anoher set blk spokes for the same price?
> *



yes sir!


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

how much shipped to toronto, ontario canada L4X 2Z3

thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Mar 29 2010, 03:43 PM~17036156
> *how much shipped to toronto, ontario canada L4X 2Z3
> 
> thanks
> *



PM sent!


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85222


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Mar 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17039948
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85222
> *



pm sent!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

with tires shipped to 79603


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 30 2010, 10:18 AM~17044310
> *with tires shipped to v
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 2 2010, 10:26 PM~16779881
> *YES!! They DO COME WITH KNOCK OFFS AND ADAPTORS OF YOUR CHOICE!
> *


Do u still have them? If u do. Pm ur info so I can go get them!!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT-YOYO_@Mar 31 2010, 08:53 AM~17054438
> *Do u still have them? If u do. Pm ur info so I can go get them!!!
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

how much for a set like this no knock off's or adapters shipped to 87108


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Mar 31 2010, 11:27 AM~17055818
> *how much  for a set like this no knock off's or adapters shipped to 87108
> *



pm sent! let me know if you didnt get my pm.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

How much to 60164?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElGalloNegro86_@Apr 5 2010, 08:13 AM~17099748
> *How much to 60164?
> *


PM sent!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

whats the turn around on these?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

looking for black spokes. you say they come with adapters and knocks offs? 76111
hit me up. cash in hand


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

PM me a price for black spokes, chevy knock off in the following sizes

2- 14x7
2- 14x6


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

how much shipped to 85706?


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

just got these from OG WIRES thanks again john my did me good (no ****)


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2010, 12:06 AM~17120331
> *looking for black spokes. you say they come with adapters and knocks offs? 76111
> hit me up. cash in hand
> *



Yes SIR they come with adaptors and knock offs!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Apr 7 2010, 05:23 PM~17127069
> *how much shipped to 85706?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 10 2010, 07:59 PM~17154423
> *Yes SIR they come with adaptors and knock offs!
> *


whats shipping on that?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2010, 11:50 PM~17157708
> *whats shipping on that?
> *



just add 106.60 to that!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 07:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


do yo have any specials on 13x7's with black spoke and rim shipped to 98188


----------



## Flyloc1 (Apr 28, 2009)

how much 4 some just like that but with black dish 2?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flyloc1_@Apr 12 2010, 09:18 AM~17168208
> *how much 4 some just like that but with black dish 2?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 7 2010, 08:07 AM~17121196
> *PM me a price for black spokes, two bar knock off. Sizes below
> 
> 2- 14x7
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flyloc1_@Apr 12 2010, 12:18 PM~17168208
> *how much 4 some just like that but with black dish 2?
> *


X2


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiders66_@Apr 13 2010, 11:03 AM~17179390
> *X2
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 12 2010, 12:09 PM~17169747
> *:nicoderm:
> *



you need reverse or standard offset


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 13 2010, 01:29 PM~17179596
> *you need reverse or standard offset
> *


Reverse.


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

Chrome/Black cherry rim & spokes... img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/3137.jpg[/img]

how much for these 15x7 rev? w/ adpts/ 2 blade koffs...


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

oops... like these..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 13 2010, 12:02 PM~17179903
> *Reverse.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

ANOTHER SET!


----------



## wildstyle831 (Mar 14, 2010)

how much to monterey ca


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildstyle831_@Apr 22 2010, 07:55 PM~17276252
> *how much to monterey ca
> *



let me know.


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

black dish, black spokes, everything else chrome shipped to 40214, no accessories


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 06:14 PM~17284636
> *black dish, black spokes, everything else chrome shipped to 40214, no accessories
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 20 2010, 01:18 PM~17249102
> *ANOTHER SET!
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how much shipped to 63304. Can you get them with just the lip Black?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Apr 26 2010, 07:26 PM~17312017
> *Let me know how much shipped to 63304. Can you get them with just the lip Black?
> *



PM sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Another Set on there Way


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Need a price for the following:


2 - 13x7 reverse
2 - 13x6 reverse


Black Dish, Black Spokes, Chrome Nipples, Chrome Hub WITH accessories shipped to Plano Texas 75093... and what the turn around time is. Thanks*


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 4 2010, 08:44 AM~17386400
> *Need a price for the following:
> 2 - 13x7 reverse
> 2 - 13x6 reverse
> ...



PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

we have another set of black spokes pm me for shipping


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

black dish, black spokes, everything else chrome with ko's and adapts


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twnzcdy93_@May 17 2010, 08:16 AM~17514367
> *black dish, black spokes, everything else chrome with ko's and adapts
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

We will do any color at this price aswell just to let you guys know not just Black


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

another set Ready.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

:biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 24 2010, 05:34 PM~17590571
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Another SET!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

$408 A SET




> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 24 2010, 05:34 PM~17590571
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

How much for those just like that with those same knock offs shiped to 95307 Thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

pm sent. 




> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Jun 28 2010, 02:53 PM~17908593
> *How much for those just like that with those same knock offs shiped to 95307 Thanks
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

Another SET





> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 16 2010, 04:35 PM~17807276
> *Another SET!
> *


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

How much for a set of 14x7 candy black hub and dish chrome nipples and spokes.....also a set of candy black knock offs to 68112


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

How much for everything pictured shipped to Honolulu, HI 96818? Also with tires if available? Thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

pm sent. 




> _Originally posted by crooks808_@Jun 29 2010, 09:10 AM~17915937
> *How much for everything pictured shipped to Honolulu, HI 96818? Also with tires if available? Thanks
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

PM SENT




> _Originally posted by crooks808_@Jun 29 2010, 09:10 AM~17915937
> *How much for everything pictured shipped to Honolulu, HI 96818? Also with tires if available? Thanks
> *


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 06:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


do u have a set availabe will pick up need them for next week


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes they are available. please give us a call 562-926-4444


----------



## thepumpkinking (Jun 14, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THOSE KNOCKOFFS SENT TO GARLAND 75040?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thepumpkinking_@Jul 26 2010, 07:23 PM~18147610
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THOSE KNOCKOFFS SENT TO GARLAND 75040?
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

pm sent!


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


how much extra with blk dish shipped to 89015?


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

a set of 13 x 7's reversed all crome  shipped 94603


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Aug 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18356530
> *a set of 13 x 7's reversed all crome  shipped 94603
> *



PM SENT


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Aug 13 2010, 11:10 PM~18306059
> *how much extra with blk dish shipped to 89015?
> *


how much 89015


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

sPECIAL STILL GOING ON.

$408 FOR BLACK SPOKES 13X7 rev 100 SPOKES.






> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 24 2010, 05:34 PM~17590571
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Sep 13 2010, 02:12 PM~18556012
> *sPECIAL STILL GOING ON.
> 
> $408 FOR BLACK SPOKES 13X7 rev 100 SPOKES.
> *


How long is the special for


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Aug 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18416176
> *how much 89015
> *


 :wave: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Sep 13 2010, 12:12 PM~18556012
> *sPECIAL STILL GOING ON.
> 
> $408 FOR BLACK SPOKES 13X7 rev 100 SPOKES.
> *


 pm me a price for these and tires just the way they are thanks im in baldwin park no shipping needed i will pick up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 15 2010, 07:43 AM~18573986
> *pm me a price for these and tires just the way they are thanks im in baldwin park no shipping needed i will pick up
> *



pm sent!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Just need one shipped to 40272 with bar straight black spokes 13x7


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I need a price on a complete black 13x7 set of wheels and chrome knockoffs.


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


not sure if this topic is still active, if so is this deal still going on :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Sep 27 2010, 02:22 PM~18674866
> *not sure if this topic is still active, if so is this deal still going on :biggrin:
> *



sure is.


----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 27 2010, 05:18 PM~18675302
> *sure is.
> *


right on how much shipped to 89122


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Sep 27 2010, 05:40 PM~18676533
> *right on how much shipped to 89122
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 28 2010, 11:11 AM~18682388
> *pm sent!
> *



TTT


----------



## kameleonlac (Sep 13, 2010)

How much for 14x7 with white spokes?


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Pm me a price with tires also for in store pickup


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

can i get a set shipped to my house for 408


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Sep 30 2010, 02:14 AM~18699267
> *can i get a set shipped to my house for 408
> *



no but you can come and pick them up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Sep 29 2010, 03:28 PM~18695070
> *How much for 14x7 with white spokes?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

how much for 2 13 inch tires


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 24 2010, 05:34 PM~17590571
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...




$408 FOR THE SET.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Oct 7 2010, 06:28 PM~18762189
> *$408 FOR THE SET.
> *


is that shipped? with everything?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 8 2010, 11:39 AM~18766749
> *is that shipped? with everything?
> *


x2


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 8 2010, 10:39 AM~18766749
> *is that shipped? with everything?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Oct 7 2010, 04:28 PM~18762189
> *$408 FOR THE SET.
> *


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

shipped to 72204 just had my old set to pull all the spokes out of the nipples I need rims bad!!! Not your brand of course!!!


----------



## FOLSOM (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Jun 28 2010, 02:48 PM~17908552
> *$408 A SET
> *


how much with tires?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 13 2010, 10:03 PM~18806302
> *how much with tires?
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Oct 13 2010, 09:34 PM~18805870
> *shipped to 72204 just had my old set to pull all the spokes out of the nipples I need rims bad!!! Not your brand of course!!!
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 07:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


How much with tires & acc. shipped to 85140?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Oct 18 2010, 08:55 PM~18847204
> *How much with tires & acc. shipped to 85140?
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

How much for some 13x7 blue spokes SHIPPED TO TEXAS 78332


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHETTO60_@Oct 20 2010, 04:22 PM~18863894
> *How much for some 13x7 blue spokes SHIPPED TO TEXAS 78332
> *


pm sent.


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is this with all accy's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHETTO60_@Oct 21 2010, 08:11 PM~18876013
> *Is this with all accy's
> *



YES! knock offs and adaptors!


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

13s with black rim gold nipples and knock offs shipped 73119


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


how much for a set of 13...for my 64...as close as you can get to candy apple red...gold nipps..?...any pics of anything similiar would be nice....thanx


----------



## santos1 (Mar 12, 2009)

SO HOW MUCH FOR THE ABOVE BLK SPOKES SENT TO 79110??? LMK ASAP


----------



## 90evilusion (Jun 1, 2006)

what up o.g rims, just made payment for two 13x5z from you.. :biggrin: cant wait to slap them on my caddy.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 06:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...






Are they Powder Coated Black? Available for local pick up?


----------



## 86 buick regal (Apr 1, 2009)

Need some 13x7 REV black dish black spokes everything else chrome! how much shipped to 66106.


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86 buick regal_@Nov 3 2010, 06:23 PM~18978842
> *Need some 13x7 REV black dish black spokes everything else chrome! how much shipped to 66106.
> *


i need the same thing but just the rims and ill pick them up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Nov 3 2010, 01:29 PM~18977086
> *Are they Powder Coated Black? Available for local pick up?
> *



Yes and Yes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Nov 18 2010, 10:34 PM~19108003
> *i need the same thing but just the rims and ill pick them up
> *



let me know when you are ready or give us a call 562-926-4444


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86 buick regal_@Nov 3 2010, 05:23 PM~18978842
> *Need some 13x7 REV black dish black spokes everything else chrome! how much shipped to 66106.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 23 2010, 11:13 PM~16708135
> *We can do 14's same price let me know!
> *



YOU STILL DOING 14z FOR THE SAME PRICE
I WANT EXACTLY THE SAME AS THE PICTURE 
HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 83350


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Dec 9 2010, 06:24 AM~19281821
> *YOU STILL DOING 14z FOR THE SAME PRICE
> I WANT EXACTLY THE SAME AS THE PICTURE
> HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 83350
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 15 2010, 11:10 AM~19333731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bump!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 06:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


price on a set like this but with everything black except the hub and nipples and only the center of the knockoff black in 13x7s same knockoff
shipped to 94545


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

need 2 13x7 for the front and 2.13x5.5 for the rear shipped to 02905 for my 50 chevy


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 08:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


how much for a set like this with candy apple red spokes ...gold knock off and nipples ...pickd up?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 21 2010, 04:25 PM~19387445
> *need 2 13x7 for the front and 2.13x5.5 for the rear shipped to 02905 for my 50 chevy
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Dec 21 2010, 05:29 PM~19387988
> *how much for a set like this with candy apple red spokes ...gold knock off and nipples ...pickd up?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 21 2010, 04:21 PM~19387408
> *price on a set like this but with everything black except the hub and nipples and only the center of the knockoff black in 13x7s same knockoff
> shipped to 94545
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 22 2010, 10:17 PM~19400068
> *
> *



pm sent sorry if i missed yah


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

how much for 13x7 chrome with black spokes with acc. and w/w tires mounted and balanced shipped to 98597?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Dec 26 2010, 03:05 AM~19422054
> *how much for 13x7 chrome with black spokes with acc. and w/w tires mounted and balanced shipped to 98597?
> *



pm sent.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

got any pics of black candy wires?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 27 2010, 04:17 PM~19433491
> *got any pics of black candy wires?
> *



i believe these are candy black


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 27 2010, 06:09 PM~19433824
> *i believe these are candy black
> 
> 
> ...


i like... i'll hit you up when i'm ready... 
still loving the ones i got off you a few years ago...


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 28 2010, 03:19 PM~19441563
> *i like... i'll hit you up when i'm ready...
> still loving the ones i got off you a few years ago...
> 
> ...



Nice Man.


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 15 2010, 01:10 PM~19333731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to tx 79701 r they ready ship


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 27 2010, 06:09 PM~19433824
> *i believe these are candy black
> 
> 
> ...


any 13x7 reverse candy black lip and spokes ready to go for local p/u?


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey How much for The Chevy bowtie knock offs shipped To 30721?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Dec 30 2010, 12:55 AM~19456782
> *any 13x7 reverse candy black lip and spokes ready to go for local p/u?
> *


these wheels need to be built let us know if you are ready to place an order.


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 2 2011, 10:00 PM~19486920
> *these wheels need to be built let us know if you are ready to place an order.
> *


WHATS THE TICKET? CANDY BLACK LIP,SPOKES & NIPS 13X7 REVERSE


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Jan 2 2011, 09:07 PM~19487019
> *WHATS THE TICKET? CANDY BLACK LIP,SPOKES & NIPS 13X7 REVERSE
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## ptony (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 06:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


are rims still for sale?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptony_@Jan 6 2011, 07:48 PM~19526175
> *are rims still for sale?
> *



yes we have another set ready to go!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I know freight might go up or down, but will the price you quoted me pretty much be good in APR. I'm currently deployed to afganistan and won't be back till then.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 8 2011, 12:21 AM~19537890
> *I know freight might go up or down, but will the price you quoted me pretty much be good in APR. I'm currently deployed to afganistan and won't be back till then.
> *


APR?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 4 2011, 03:37 PM~19501897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM price , please


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 10 2011, 02:16 PM~19556776
> *APR?
> *


April...thats when i'll be back from afghanistan


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 11 2011, 11:50 AM~19566780
> *April...thats when i'll be back from afghanistan
> *



it should be if it does change shouldnt be that much


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## 00chevys10 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 07:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


Do u have the chevy bowtie knockoffs?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 00chevys10_@Jan 14 2011, 11:31 AM~19596259
> *Do u have the chevy bowtie knockoffs?
> *



Yes we do.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Are these still available?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 17 2011, 01:05 PM~19621099
> *Are these still available?
> *



Yes SIR!  562-926-4444


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

Have another set ready!


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

just called left a message i need a set


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Jan 22 2011, 10:32 AM~19667063
> *just called left a message i need a set
> *



your wheels are shipped! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

another set ready 2 go!


----------



## marin77 (Mar 27, 2008)

how much shipped to 33841?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marin77_@Jan 26 2011, 10:28 PM~19710003
> *how much shipped to 33841?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

how much shipped to dallas 75050?


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

how much shipped to dallas 75050?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jan 27 2011, 11:24 PM~19719589
> *how much shipped to dallas 75050?
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

Do u guys do 72 cross laced ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Jan 28 2011, 11:31 AM~19722951
> *Do u guys do 72 cross laced ?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

How much shipped to 76522, and you have any other spinner options?


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

got them yesterday look great thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Jan 29 2011, 06:50 AM~19729171
> *got them yesterday look great thanks
> *


Any time, can't wait to see some pics of wheels on the car


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 31 2011, 07:32 PM~19748234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR THESE JUST RIM AND 2 PRONG KNOCC OFF SENT TO 28227 NC?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

How much shipped to 76522


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 31 2011, 07:36 PM~19750914
> *How much shipped to 76522
> *



pm sent!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 31 2011, 07:32 PM~19748234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THESE RIMS SHIPED TO 28227 RIM & KNOC OFF ONLY?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 1 2011, 01:17 PM~19757529
> *THESE RIMS SHIPED TO 28227 RIM & KNOC OFF ONLY?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 1 2011, 03:39 PM~19758715
> *pm sent!
> *


got another set ready to go! hit me up!


----------



## cutlass 83' (Jun 18, 2009)

how much for 13x7 black outer/all black spokes shipped to 79072 TX.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Feb 2 2011, 12:46 PM~19767779
> *how much for 13x7 black outer/all black spokes shipped to 79072 TX.
> *



pm sent


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

I just got my order today - reasonable shipping and most importantly everything was correct.  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Feb 3 2011, 06:28 PM~19781288
> *I just got my order today - reasonable shipping and most importantly everything was correct.   :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: so when you going fishing! :biggrin:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 4 2011, 02:15 PM~19787694
> *:h5: so when you going fishing!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: My wife's Monte I'm working on with OG wires.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Blk. lip, dish and spokes

red nipples and hub

13x7

shipped to 21769


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

got these in 14'z?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 21 2011, 03:07 PM~19925236
> *got these in 14'z?
> *


we can make them for you let me know.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 21 2011, 02:48 PM~19925089
> *Blk. lip,  dish and spokes
> 
> red nipples and hub
> ...



pm sent!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have 72 spoke?? And cross laced??


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 21 2011, 10:40 PM~19927205
> *pm sent!
> *


 :wave: :run: Thanks John.... Talk to you in the AM... :biggrin:


----------



## first-time-hitter (Feb 23, 2011)

How much shipped to 48328- MI, thanks


----------



## reyc1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 06:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


How much if shiped to 76040 in Texas


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 2 2011, 01:39 PM~19767723
> *got another set ready to go! hit me up!
> 
> 
> ...


13X7 TO 60101


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

13x7 black barrel, black hub, black spokes, candy purple nipples. and chrome 2 bar swept ko to 23663. need to order asap


----------



## gordoimp (Sep 5, 2007)

DO U STILL HAVE THE 13X7 BLACK SPOKES READY AND IF U DO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 94561 CA


----------



## reyc1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Feb 27 2011, 06:55 PM~19975192
> *How much if shiped to 76040 in Texas
> *


13x7 shiped 76040 if u still got another set!!! :happysad: :happysad: :wave: :yes: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 07:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


i need some 13x7s crosslace shipped to 84067 and do u guys take visa


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Feb 27 2011, 06:55 PM~19975192
> *How much if shiped to 76040 in Texas
> *



pm sent! sorry for the delay.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Feb 28 2011, 07:36 AM~19979090
> *13X7  TO  60101
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Feb 28 2011, 07:50 AM~19979154
> *13x7 black barrel, black hub, black spokes, candy purple nipples. and chrome 2 bar swept ko to 23663. need to order asap
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Feb 28 2011, 10:01 AM~19979954
> *DO U STILL HAVE THE 13X7 BLACK SPOKES READY AND IF U DO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 94561 CA
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19985904
> *i need some 13x7s crosslace shipped to 84067 and do u guys take visa
> *



pm sent!


----------



## HellBound Cutty (May 31, 2009)

How much to ship to 21009 ?


----------



## HellBound Cutty (May 31, 2009)

Need 13x7 black spokes How much to ship to 21009 and where do I send money to?


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

are these still available


----------



## redds68coupe (Jun 28, 2010)

14's chrome nipples, hub, ko, black barrell, black spokes shipped to 75189


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

How much for 13x7 black spoke, black dish, chrome hub chrome nipples . Do you ship international


----------



## TRAVIEZO83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was up broe how much for 13x7 candy brandy wine lip and spokes and chevy bowtie kos to 80910 colorado ?? Need asap thanks broee !!


----------



## felixvalladares (Mar 12, 2010)

nice wheels homie


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HellBound Cutty_@Mar 1 2011, 04:39 PM~19991569
> *How much to ship to 21009 ?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HellBound Cutty_@Mar 1 2011, 04:40 PM~19991587
> *Need 13x7 black spokes How much to ship to 21009 and where do I send money to?
> *


give us a call 562-926-4444


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 2 2011, 07:41 PM~20001799
> *are these still available
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redds68coupe_@Mar 2 2011, 08:07 PM~20002130
> *14's chrome nipples, hub, ko, black barrell, black spokes shipped to 75189
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jubilee78_@Mar 3 2011, 12:58 AM~20004632
> *How much for 13x7 black spoke, black dish, chrome hub chrome nipples . Do you ship international
> *


yes we do give us a call 562-926-4444


----------



## MONTE RIDER (Aug 16, 2009)

black spokes 13x7 reversed no adapters or ko/s shipped to 62269


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONTE RIDER_@Mar 7 2011, 10:09 PM~20039170
> *black spokes 13x7 reversed no adapters or ko/s shipped to 62269
> *



pm sent!

for faster reply give us a call 562-926-4444 let us know your from layitlow
monday - friday 10- 6pm pacific standard time


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

How far are u from 93277 fresno area


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonelocz559_@Mar 9 2011, 06:16 PM~20054042
> *How far are u from 93277 fresno area
> *


we are 20 min away from Disneyland if you know where that is


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2010, 09:36 PM~16259774
> *we have a set of 13x7 Reverse 100 Black spokes ready to go!
> 
> for $408 any takers? let me know.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Mar 9 2011, 09:23 PM~20055796
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Im lookin for a set of these 13x7 black spoke only. Im local. Can pick up. Do u have some ready to go n whats the best local price. Ley me know thx. Btw ive called ur number bout 7x today n no answer n mail box was full


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Mar 10 2011, 03:37 PM~20061531
> *Im lookin for a set of these 13x7 black spoke only. Im local. Can pick up. Do u have some ready to go n whats the best local price. Ley me know thx. Btw ive called ur number bout 7x today n no answer n mail box was full
> *



pm me your # ill get back to you.


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Do u still have the black rims originaly in post for $408 or was that just that one set


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@Mar 12 2011, 05:37 PM~20076589
> *Do u still have the black rims originaly in post for $408 or was that just that one set
> *


if you still have these wheels.. PM me price shipped to 46229.. Thanx


----------

